# Multiple wires under one staple



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

Is it ok to have multiple wires under one staple, or should there only be one wire in each staple?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Yes, you can have more than one cable under a staple. It will say right on the package how many and what combinations.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

What type of wire?

I think #12-2 & #14-2 (2) cables are OK - staple rated for this
anything with -3 wire I only put 1 cable under a staple


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Scuba_Dave said:


> What type of wire?
> 
> I think #12-2 & #14-2 (2) cables are OK - staple rated for this
> anything with -3 wire I only put 1 cable under a staple


Think is not good enough. Just read the instructions on the staple package. :yes:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Well I've never seen a #12 or #14 staple that _wasn't_ rated for 2 wires:help:


----------



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

FWIW, I didn't see an indication on the package. I'll check again when I get home.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I have not seen it on the packages either. Just heard it was there.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Doesn't state it on any of the 3 boxes that I have
Just states the wire sizes that it can be used with

http://www.brisconelectric.com/STAPLES.htm


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

*Humorous observation!*



J. V. said:


> I have not seen it on the packages either. Just heard it was there.


"Heard" is almost as good as "Think"!:laughing::no::laughingNow more than ever) Don't Drink and Drive!!!:drink:


----------



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

So what we've determined is that I can tell my wife: "I read on the internet that someone thinks they remember hearing that someone said it's ok" :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Exactly!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

This one indicates 2 #14 or #12's under the staple

http://www.fastenal.com/web/products/detail.ex?sku=0708418&ucst=t


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

I put as many as will fit. I also put as few staples as possible. Never in 30+ years been tagged on a staple violation. If an inspector is looking at staples, he isn't looking at the real issues.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Found this one a site

No more then two 14/2 NMD or 12/2 cables under an S2 staple.
Single 14/2 or 12/2 cables, use S1 staples
Single 14/3 12/3 10/3 cables, use S2 staples
Of course my boxes do not say S1 or S2

And:


> I am preparing for a building inspection for electrical additions to kitchen circuits. I would like to know if two 14/2 NM cables can be fastened under a single staple
> 
> Generally yes, but it isn't really a code issue but a listing issue. Code says you have to use stuff within its listing. It is up to you to prove the listing for that usage if the inspector balks. Carefully read the box to see if it says anything about doing or not doing multiple cables under one staple


----------



## Ranger31 (Aug 29, 2009)

*two wires under one staple*

Scuba Dave, good web site link, I am glade you posted it, I been trying to
buy staples around area that are made for more than one cable.

All they sell here are the really expenses 3M brand for like $20.00 for fifty.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

220/221 said:


> I put as many as will fit. I also put as few staples as possible. Never in 30+ years been tagged on a staple violation. If an inspector is looking at staples, he isn't looking at the real issues.


I had a guy gig me for two cables side-by-side down a 2x4. He said I couldn't do that. I said I have plenty of room and am easily 1-1/4" from the edge. He almost didn't let it go. 
That guy was a jerk. One of those that HAVE to find something.  :whistling2:


----------

